# CodeGuru Technical FAQs > Visual Basic FAQs >  Visual Basic 6 and Lower FAQs Index

## Brad Jones

*Components And Controls*

*RichTextBox*
How Do I Work With The RichTextBox? 

*Timer*
How Do I Count Down Time?

*ListBox*
How Can I Make A ListBox Display Colours?

*Image Control*
How Can I Add Zooming Capabilities To My Pictures On My Form?

*CommonDialog Control*
How Do I Work With The CommonDialog Control?

*Advanced Techniques*

*Working With Screens And Display Settings*
How Do I Change The Screen Resolution Only For My Program?How Do I Change The Windows WallPaper?What Can I Do With The Windows Start Button?

*Registry*
How Do I Work With The Registry?How Do I Determine If MS Office Is Installed?

*Obtaining Hardware Information*
How Do I Get The CD ROM Drive Letter?

*API*
What Is The API?

----------

